# Abandoned manor house



## sureshank (Mar 1, 2018)

hello guys its to a very long time since i've even posted on here so today decent to come on here and post a report lol so i went to this place back in january i didnt know what the place was i got given it by a friend so when i arrived i saw it was an abandoned mansion and a stunning one at that. once inside i couldnt get over how big the place was and how it was just falling to peice interesting enough the mansion still had a few items left around the mansion including a stunning libary which you guessed it still had books lol




Abandoned manor house by kurt roberts, on Flickr



Abandoned manor house by kurt roberts, on Flickr



Abandoned manor house by kurt roberts, on Flickr



Abandoned manor house by kurt roberts, on Flickr



Abandoned manor house by kurt roberts, on Flickr


Abandoned manor house by kurt roberts, on Flickr


Abandoned manor house by kurt roberts, on Flickr



Abandoned manor house by kurt roberts, on Flickr



Abandoned manor house by kurt roberts, on Flickr


----------



## krela (Mar 1, 2018)

Very cool!


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Mar 1, 2018)

Shame vandalism, rot and the 'set dressers' are destroying the place, it was a really stunning location in the early days. Very nice set of images Sureshank, you've done the place right!


----------



## Pricus (Mar 1, 2018)

Lovely stuff


----------



## zombizza (Mar 1, 2018)

interesting.
there are lots of rooms you didn't get shots of. Can i presume its not possible to get around the whole place now due to collapse? We Got onto the roof when we were here a number of years ago


----------



## HughieD (Mar 1, 2018)

That's a stunner that! Welcome back....


----------



## Sam Haltin (Mar 1, 2018)

Nice to see you back. That place is just a mess, as DS mentioned it used to be a bit tidier but I see now the first floor landing has now collapsed. Yikes! a bit dangerous.


----------



## sureshank (Mar 1, 2018)

hello mate i got into lots of rooms just have chosen to upload them and you cant get on the third floor anymore


----------



## sureshank (Mar 1, 2018)

thanks dude


----------



## sureshank (Mar 1, 2018)

krela said:


> Very cool!



thanks dude


----------



## sureshank (Mar 1, 2018)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> Shame vandalism, rot and the 'set dressers' are destroying the place, it was a really stunning location in the early days. Very nice set of images Sureshank, you've done the place right!



thanks alot for your kind comment


----------



## sureshank (Mar 1, 2018)

zombizza said:


> interesting.
> there are lots of rooms you didn't get shots of. Can i presume its not possible to get around the whole place now due to collapse? We Got onto the roof when we were here a number of years ago



lots of rooms i chose not to upload but i seen alot dude cant get to the third floor now


----------



## sureshank (Mar 1, 2018)

HughieD said:


> That's a stunner that! Welcome back....



thanks dude glad to be back


----------



## sureshank (Mar 1, 2018)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> Nice to see you back. That place is just a mess, as DS mentioned it used to be a bit tidier but I see now the first floor landing has now collapsed. Yikes! a bit dangerous.



thanks dude and yes very dangerious


----------



## mookster (Mar 2, 2018)

Any sign of the bulls?


----------



## The Wombat (Mar 2, 2018)

Lovely photos
Love places like this
good work


----------



## sureshank (Mar 3, 2018)

mookster said:


> Any sign of the bulls?



didnt see him mate


----------



## Rubex (Mar 3, 2018)

Wow this place has changed so much! Love that library  nice to see a report from you Sureshank! Excellent pics.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Mar 4, 2018)

Great to see this place hasn't had loads of stuff nicked, but I guess the rot has set in and taken more of the stairs away. got some good pics here, and presume you avoided the owner haha say no more


----------



## vonchappell (Mar 8, 2018)

Beautiful simply beautiful, I could spend hours here, so rich in history and the photos are just adding to the beauty of this building. Hard to believe it was a house that the owners would have had so much pride in (servents).


----------



## BeyondUrbex (Mar 18, 2018)

That looks like an amazing find!


----------



## TranKmasT (May 23, 2018)

_"Didn't know what this place was called"
_
Where you driven there blind fold and pushed out of the back of van. Just for the sake of continuity. Just for the sake of clicking on it and hoping for something new. It was Berkyn manor.

#bull. #Furhouse

Nice photography by the way.


----------

